# Youtube Accounts



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Who has a Youtube Account? I will try to organize it so that there is a list of people and their accounts, if you would wish for that...


LIST:
(RoqsWolf) http://www.youtube.com/user/roqswolf
(Jesusfish2007) http://www.youtube.com/user/cm2dude
(Shatteredinsides) http://www.youtube.com/user/shatteredinsides 
(Kuro Ryuichi) http://www.youtube.com/user/RyuichiNoGekido 
(Hitman344) www.youtube.com/user/Flames344Life
(ThisisGabe) www.youtube.com/user/sanjosefurry
(Load Blown) http://www.youtube.com/user/MeinFuhrerICanDance
(Lastdirewolf) http://www.youtube.com/user/thelastdirewolf 
(Morroke) http://www.youtube.com/user/Morroke
(Panzermanathod) http://www.youtube.com/user/Panzermanathod 
(â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢) http://www.youtube.com/user/TGLucario
(Fuzzy Foxx) http://www.youtube.com/fuzzyfoxx88
(Ramsay Baggins) http://www.youtube.com/user/ramsaybaggins
(Kit H. Ruppell) www.youtube.com/user/kitonvideo
(Canon) http://www.youtube.com/user/Organgrinder010
(Lukar) http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukar82394
(NuclearPaws) http://www.youtube.com/nuclearpaws
(Kitedj) http://www.youtube.com/user/kitedj123 
(Halfingr) http://www.youtube.com/user/halfingr
(Moonchylde) www.youtube.com/users/wolfcat1998
(Kaamos) http://www.youtube.com/user/KaamosWolf
(Mr Fox) http://www.youtube.com/user/alexeo111
(The Drunken Ace) http://www.youtube.com/RuNandcoke


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

Take my name off of the list please. That's my personal youtube channel.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Here is mine. Aaron8960
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Aaron8960


 
You mind if I put it on the list?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You mind if I put it on the list?



Go ahead. I added you as a friend by the way. On YT.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

My furry youtube account is http://www.youtube.com/user/roqswolf I don't use it as much because It's not my main account. I only tell my main account to furs i realy trust because it's linked to videos with friends from RL and I dont want any of them finding out im a fur :V


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/shatteredinsides


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2009)

Eh, what the hell...
http://www.youtube.com/user/RyuichiNoGekido


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

www.youtube.com/user/Flames344Life

But i'm friends with RL friends that don't know that I'm a furry.  So please do not go around talking about the fandom on my page unless it's through Private Messages.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 19, 2009)

In my sig.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

MeinFuhrerICanDance


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/thelastdirewolf

Often talking about gay marriage, Atheism, video game reviews, album reviews, or video responses to various people on the 'Tubes. Trying to expand what I do, hoping for more subs and to learn the craft better.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Morroke

Thar ya go.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Panzermanathod


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TGLucario

I tend to do Birthday Video's for people who are well known on the Forums I frequent on ... the rare Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series Sound Clip Video, for the Sound Clips that I've created ^^;


----------



## Fuzzy Foxx (Jul 19, 2009)

My youtube link is in my sig. ^^


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2009)

www.youtube.com/user/ramsaybaggins

Go ahead and add it too the list =]



Also, I hate the Beta channels >=[
http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/nobetachannel/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2009)

www.youtube.com/user/kitonvideo

this is mine. i have no submissions.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 19, 2009)

Same name as here. Nothing of interest unless you're into model trains though.

---PCJ


----------



## Canon (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Organgrinder010
Not really furry related, but eh. X3


----------



## Lukar (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukar82394

I don't usually upload videos, but I do have some E3 2009 videos up, as well as two videos about the Kingdom Hearts secret endings.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/nuclearpaws
( Not much there YET =P )


----------



## kitedj (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/kitedj123


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/halfingr


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 29, 2009)

www.youtube.com/users/wolfcat1998

I think I've put one vid up in about, oh, three years or so.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KaamosWolf

I don't upload videos or anything, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

I have great favorites :smug:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I have great favorites :smug:


 
How so? I went to your profile, and an individual such as yourself just recently discovered Tobiah?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> How so? I went to your profile, and an individual such as yourself just recently discovered Tobiah?



I learned it from you.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/alexeo111

I have vids, go me.

But to tell u the vids are all stupid ones of me and my friends being twats generally.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

I do, but none of the videos are all that interesting. Think only about 15% of it is actually furry-related.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

www.youtube.com/RuNandcoke


----------

